

Tru.ly launches free verification API - adatta02
https://tru.ly/api

======
maaku
Identify verification via Facebook? That doesn't instill much trust.

Where does the authoritative information come from for "Enterprise" and
"Whitelabel"?

~~~
adatta02
We're only using Facebook to pre-fill fields so that users don't need to
manually enter their first name, last name, birthday.

All three "levels" use the same dataset to verify the information. We use a
third party provider that provides a look up service against a mix of credit
and government issue data.

Would love any additional feedback!

~~~
kevinherron
This wasn't clear to me at all from what I saw. I assumed it was just trusting
Facebook's data.

~~~
adatta02
Thanks for the feedback. Updated the copy to make that a bit more clear.

